# Ick in Planted Tank



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Well it's been a long time since I got ick in my tank. I think I rushed a water change and the temp moved too much. Anyway I have a school of cardinals that I've had a very long time and some have gotten the infamous white spots. 

What do most of you guys do in a planted tank to get rid of ick.
I have Angels, cards, rummys, otos, dwarf plecos, rams.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The heat/salt method... Works great, I had no loss to fish or plants.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Trenac,

What kind of fish were in the tank and how high did you raise temp.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

The link that Trena gave you has all the info you need regardless of what kind of fish or plants you have.
The heat/salt or Coppersafe methods are by far the best methods if you have plants or scaleless fish in the tank.

Keep us posted.


----------



## MTechnik (Feb 17, 2005)

Coppersafe doesn't kill plants and inverts?

-MT


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Great link. Looks like CopperSafe is the way to go for me.
Thanks much!


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

MTechnik said:


> Coppersafe doesn't kill plants and inverts?
> 
> -MT


No, coppersafe simply means 'no copper traces' are used in the medication.


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

Raul-7 said:


> No, coppersafe simply means 'no copper traces' are used in the medication.


I dunno about that Raul.
"Mardel CopperSafe is a safe, stable, non-staining concentrate, used for the treatment of ick, protozoan velvet, and other external parasites. Before use, remove invertebrates from the tank. It may be harmful to plants and some snails. For fresh and saltwater aquariums."
http://www.petguys.com/-084942113400.html

It's got the same warning on the site with the heat/salt method.

"This form of copper is kelated and is an effective treatment for fish that are intolerant of Malachite green or Acriflavine, such as Clown Loaches, Tetras, and other smooth skinned catfish.....Be aware, though, that if you have shrimp or any other invertebrates in your tank, you will either need to remove them or use some other form of treatment; invertebrates will not tolerate Coppersafe."


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I had Tetra's, loaches, Gourami's, Rainbow's & Otto's.

I raised the temp up to 86 degrees, two degrees a day for 5 days.



houseofcards said:


> Trenac,
> 
> What kind of fish were in the tank and how high did you raise temp.


----------



## dapellegrini (Jan 18, 2007)

http://aquaden.com/phpBB2/articles2.php?type=fishwhat


----------



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

trenac said:


> I had Tetra's, loaches, Gourami's, Rainbow's & Otto's.
> 
> I raised the temp up to 86 degrees, two degrees a day for 5 days.


just to add, kill the lights too, they have a photosynthetic planktonic stage before the find hosts. the combination of turning off the lights and increasing the temperature will cause it to metabolize whatever reserves it has and giving no chance to photosynthesize will help kill it faster. it is critical that this planktonic stage finds a host in two days otherwise it dies.


----------



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

Can we get any links/data to support this assertion?
thanks



amphirion said:


> just to add, kill the lights too, they have a photosynthetic planktonic stage before the find hosts. the combination of turning off the lights and increasing the temperature will cause it to metabolize whatever reserves it has and giving no chance to photosynthesize will help kill it faster. it is critical that this planktonic stage finds a host in two days otherwise it dies.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

amphirion said:


> just to add, kill the lights too, they have a photosynthetic planktonic stage before the find hosts. the combination of turning off the lights and increasing the temperature will cause it to metabolize whatever reserves it has and giving no chance to photosynthesize will help kill it faster. it is critical that this planktonic stage finds a host in two days otherwise it dies.


I think you're confusing White Spot with Velvet. That is a photosynthetic parasite and it helps to black out the tank completely while treating.

If you use Malachite Green and Formalin to treat then a black out may help as the Malachite Green can apparently be oxidised more rapidly in sunlight.


----------



## S-KGray (Nov 29, 2008)

I used Maracide Concentrate (Aniline green, which is Malachite green) to treat my planted tank. Maracide instructions are 1 drop per gallon every 24 hours for 5 days. I reduced the the dosage because Malachite green can be deadly to certain fish.

My tank temp ranges from 83-85 F without a heater. Temp was measured using a Hanna Instruments 98129 meter. Fish listed in sig under 55g low-tech.

Day 1: After I was sure it was Ich I waited till evening when my lights shut off for the night and treated with Maracide 1/4 recommended dose and Melafix full dose (to help the fish fight secondary infections).

Day 2: Added 250w heater to raise temp to 86F. Treated with 1/2 recommended dose and Melafix full dose after lights out.

Day 3: Measured temp, it was close to 89F! Lowered temp setting on heater to 85F (was set at 86F). Treated with 1/3 recommended dose after lights out.

Day 4: Measured temp, was 88F. Lowered heater to 83F. Treated with 1/3 dose and Melafix after lights out.

Day 5: Measured temp, 86F. Lowered heater to 82F. Treated with 1/3 dose and Melafix after lights out.

Day 6: Measured temp, 85F. Remove heater.

Day 7: 50% water change.


----------



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

ed seeley said:


> I think you're confusing White Spot with Velvet. That is a photosynthetic parasite and it helps to black out the tank completely while treating.
> 
> If you use Malachite Green and Formalin to treat then a black out may help as the Malachite Green can apparently be oxidised more rapidly in sunlight.


dern. yes, you are correct.


----------

